# F&M Expressions - BURN



## pokornyb (Sep 22, 2015)

Hello

I'm trying to use designs from F&M expressions (athletic blend) - 325 degrees for 7 seconds on 100% poly golf shirts. No matter what I try it is burning the shirt. If I put a mouse pad on the shirt to raise the image and contact area it burns where the mouse pad is under the shirt. If I put nothing under the shirt I get a square burned impression of the heat press. Any thoughts?


----------



## AnthonyF (Nov 11, 2016)

That sounds like your heat press is running hot, not an issue with the transfers. Have you tried a shirt without a transfer? Which press do you have? How long have you been using it?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It's not F&M. It's your shirt. 300-310 degrees or so is the safe maximum temperature for heat pressing most poly garments. Anything hotter and you risk what I call 'press shine'. It's not a burn per se but it does leave a permanent mark. Least noticeable on white polyester. Most noticeable on darker colors. 

There are transfers out there that only require 280-300 degrees to press. These might be better for you.


----------



## BigFrog040 (Mar 9, 2017)

you must use the right formula for f&M. we use the for a ton of stuff. use a formula with a lower heat and you will be just fine


----------

